# things you pack for trailer ride and camping



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

heres another one that was in the trail ride section that can be moved here lol

FOR HORSE
- for overnighters

hobbles, panels or electric fencing, and learning the highlining

hay - 2 bales of hay
enough feed
water containers for my horse (Encase he gets picky)

grooming supplies
tack
extra tack
buckets-feed
buckets-poop
pitch fork
greenworks spray add more water to clean off mats from poop collected from ride to event
haynet
trimming/shoeing tools
cooler
rain sheet


FOR RIDER
tent 
sleeping bag
case of water and gatorade
clothing
directions
flashlights 
etc etc

continue adding what you guys bring or pack for the haul to the events


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

GREAT thread! Thanks for adding it.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

If I am going overnight in my Brenderup in the warmer months, I take:

air conditioner window unit
air mattress
sets of sheets, pillows, blankets/sleeping blankets (these are for comfort on the air mattress) 
sheet of plastic 
garbage bags
duct tape
food/ice/drinks
paper goods (plates/cups/paper towels)
dish washing liquid
clothing/toiletries
flashlights
electrical cords
string lights
cooking elements (electric skillet, electric teapot)
Deep Woods OFF
hats and helmet

For the horses:

tack
extra saddle blankets
4 buckets
2 large tubs for water
grooming/farrier tools
hoof boots
fly spray
Hose with sprayer
pitch fork and sweeper broom
Feed and plenty of hay
hay bags
I generally take Furazone and some simple ointments for cuts and scrapes

I never go without my camera, video camera and Garmin for tracking. 

If I am going with my buddies in the LQ I also carry our panels to make corrals. I still take the same bedding as I generally sleep in the horse area. If I am going to where there is a cabin I just leave out the bedding except my pillow...it goes where I go!!


----------

